# eigene brushes erstellen?



## camilo (26. Dezember 2001)

moin,
ich hoffe das mir hier irgendjemand helfen kann.
ich will mir ein paar eigene photoshop brushes erstellen, aus irgendwelchen images, die ich zuvor mit brightness&contrast, usw bearbeitet habe...
könnte mir jemand sagen, wie ich dann einen teil solch eines images in ne brushaufsatz reinbekomme, sprich nen neuen aufsatz erstellen kann?
danke schon mal.


----------



## shiver (26. Dezember 2001)

du markierst einfach den ausschnitt und gehst auf bearbeiten >> werkzeugspitze festlegen.


----------



## camilo (26. Dezember 2001)

damn, hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können...danke shiver.


----------

